# Rare Whizzer Company Items



## 39zep (Mar 9, 2014)

Not too many of these around. Came from my Dad's collection. Nothing is for sale. Just thought I would share photos.


----------



## bike (Mar 10, 2014)

*Very nice!*

ThanksSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2014)

Love the smoking accessories..... OK, I love all of it.....


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 27, 2015)

These are really sweet. Would love to own the oil or the tool kit.


----------

